# Grinder



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Considering buying the Wilfa grinder. Anyone have any experience? I've watched James Hoffmans review which looks pretty good.

I'll be using it for Moka pot and Mocamaster and occasional V60.

I had previously looked at the Encore by Baratza. Any others I should be looking at (Around £150 ideally)

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

malkyvich said:


> Considering buying the Wilfa grinder. Anyone have any experience? I've watched James Hoffmans review which looks pretty good.
> 
> I'll be using it for Moka pot and Mocamaster and occasional V60.
> 
> ...


I have a Wilfa and I like it.


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Is it consistant with both fine and course?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

malkyvich said:


> Is it consistant with both fine and course?


That's not really a question that can be answered, without knowing what you mean by consistent.

It's grind distribution will be of a similar quality at fine & coarse, unless it is obviously broken in some way.

There will obviously be a bigger difference between the smallest & largest grinds at coarse settings because all grinders make some dust at all settings and coarser settings allow larger particles to pass through the burrs than fine settings.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

i made tasty v60's and chemex with the Niche, these are the parameters you are wanting it to meet.


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

MWJB said:


> That's not really a question that can be answered, without knowing what you mean by consistent.
> 
> It's grind distribution will be of a similar quality at fine & coarse, unless it is obviously broken in some way.
> 
> There will obviously be a bigger difference between the smallest & largest grinds at coarse settings because all grinders make some dust at all settings and coarser settings allow larger particles to pass through the burrs than fine settings.


The consistency of the particles. As you said all grinders produce fines but some far too much. So do you feel it is consistent?


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> i made tasty v60's and chemex with the Niche, these are the parameters you are wanting it to meet.


Unfortunately not the price


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

malkyvich said:


> The consistency of the particles. As you said all grinders produce fines but some far too much. So do you feel it is consistent?


It's normal for a conical burr grinder.

Don't worry about concepts like "too many fines", if a grinder makes too many small particles, set it coarser. If it makes too many large particles, set it finer. It is extraordinarily unlikely it makes too many of both at the same time for most brewed methods. It's much more important that you identify the right setting for the brew you are making.

If you said that you were going to buy a grinder I thought was incapable of making a decent cup of coffee, I would try and stop you.


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Jut curious to hear about first hand experience. Unfortunately not too much reviews on Wilfa. I make espresso as well as filter . Im sure the wilfa will be fine.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

malkyvich said:


> Jut curious to hear about first hand experience. Unfortunately not too much reviews on Wilfa. I make espresso as well as filter . Im sure the wilfa will be fine.


Probably pushing its capabilities for espresso.


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Its all home use, so not required to be super high standard.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

malkyvich said:


> Its all home use, so not required to be super high standard.


It's not designed to be an espresso grinder, it probably wont go fine enough


----------

